# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  تفسير اعجبني ..الايه 35 من سوره النور

## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


سورة النور , الاية 35
((الله نور السموات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كانها كوكب ذري يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونه لا شرقية ولا غربية يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور))

قال الامام علي :

ويل لمن يقراها ولا يفهم معناها

**المشكاة>>> فاطمة بنت محمد صلوات الله عليها
**فيها مصباح>>>الحسن ابن علي
**المصباح>>>ابو عبد الله الحسين>>>الدليل:>>>>>>(((( قال النبي(ص):
ليلة اسري بي,عبرت عن اللوح , وعبرت عن القلم , وعبرت عن ثمانين الف قائمة للعرش , لاقرأ عن يميني :
ان الحسين مصباح الهدى وسفينة النجاة ))))

**الزجاجة>>>قلب امير المؤمنين وصدره وعلمه
**كانها كوكب دري>>>الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن صاحب المناقب والمآثر المحمود الاحمد والمصطفى الامجد ابو القاسم ابو الزهرا محمد
**يوقد من شجرة>>>الامام السجاد(علي بن الحسين)
**مباركة>>>الامام الباقر
**زيتونة>>>الامام الصادق صلوات الله عليه
**لا شرقية>>>موسى بن جعفر
**ولا غربية>>>الامام الرضا 
**يكاد زيتها يضيء>>>بالامام الجواد من ال محمد 
**ولو لم تمسسه نار>>>الامام الهادي
**نور على نور>>>نور العسكري ونور الله في ظلمات الارض>>>نور المهدي من ال محمد صلوات الله عليه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم ياكريم
تحياتي

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

سادتس آل محمد
(..من أراد الله بدأ بكم ومن وحده قبل عنكم..)
تسلللللللللللللمي

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
فهم أول من سبح الله تعالى
وقدسه وقد خلقهم الله
 قبل ان يخلق آدم ب14 آلف سنه
فجعلهم انوار تحت عرشه
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لمرور
بارك الله فيكم
ازهرت واحتي بمروركم الرباني
لاعدمت طلتكم وتواجدكم البهي و الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم ياكريم*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو* 

*وتسلم الايادي يارب* 


*ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخره بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لمرور
بارك الله فيك
ازهرت واحتي بمرورك الرباني
لاعدمت طلتك وتواجدك البهي و الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد*


*هذا ما وجدته في تفسير الميزان* 



*في التوحيد، بإسناده عن العباس بن هلال قال: سألت الرضا (عليه السلام) عن قول الله عز و جل: «الله نور السماوات و الأرض» فقال: هاد لأهل السماوات و هاد لأهل الأرض.*
*و في رواية البرقي: هدى من في السماوات و هدى من في الأرض.*
*أقول إذا كان المراد بالهداية الهداية الخاصة و هي الهداية إلى السعادة الدينية*
*كان من التفسير بمرتبة من المعنى، و إن كان المراد بها الهداية العامة و هي إيصال كل شيء إلى كماله انطبق على ما تقدم.*
*و في الكافي، بإسناده عن إسحاق بن جرير قال: سألتني امرأة أن أدخلها على أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) فاستأذنت لها فأذن لها فدخلت و معها مولاة لها فقالت له: يا أبا عبد الله قول الله: «زيتونة لا شرقية و لا غربية» ما عنى بهذا؟ فقال لها: أيتها المرأة إن الله لم يضرب الأمثال للشجر إنما ضرب الأمثال لبني آدم.*

*و في تفسير القمي، بإسناده عن طلحة بن زيد عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه (عليه السلام): في هذه الآية «الله نور السماوات و الأرض» قال: بدأ بنور نفسه «مثل نوره» مثل هداه في قلب المؤمن «كمشكوة فيها مصباح» و المصباح جوف المؤمن و القنديل قلبه، و المصباح النور الذي جعله الله في قلبه. «يوقد من شجرة مباركة» قال: الشجرة المؤمن «زيتونة لا شرقية و لا غربية» قال: على سواد الجبل لا غربية أي لا شرق لها، و لا شرقية أي لا غرب لها إذا طلعت الشمس طلعت عليها و إذا غربت غربت عليها «يكاد زيتها يضيء» يكاد النور الذي في قلبه يضيء و إن لم يتكلم. «نور على نور» فريضة على فريضة، و سنة على سنة «يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء» يهدي الله لفرائضه و سننه من يشاء «و يضرب الله الأمثال للناس» فهذا مثل ضربه الله للمؤمن. ثم قال: فالمؤمن يتقلب في خمسة من النور: مدخله نور، و مخرجه نور، و علمه نور، و كلامه نور، و مصيره يوم القيامة إلى الجنة نور. قلت لجعفر (عليه السلام): إنهم يقولون: مثل نور الرب. قال: سبحان الله ليس لله مثل، قال الله: «فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال».*
*أقول: الحديث يؤيد ما تقدم في تفسير الآية، و قد اكتفى (عليه السلام) في تفسير بعض فقرات الآية بذكر بعض المصاديق كالذي ذكره في ذيل قوله: «يكاد زيتها يضيء» و قوله: «نور على نور».*
*و أما قوله:* *«سبحان الله ليس لله مثل فإنما ينفي به أن يكون المثل مثلا للنور*
*الذي هو اسمه تعالى المحمول عليه فكونه مثلا له تعالى يؤدي إلى الحلول أو الانقلاب تعالى عن ذلك بل هو مثل لنوره المفاض على السماوات و الأرض، و أما الضمير في قوله: «مثل نوره»** فلا ضير في رجوعه إليه تعالى مع الاحتفاظ على المعنى الصحيح.*
*و في التوحيد، و قد روي عن الصادق (عليه السلام): أنه سئل عن قول الله عز و جل: «الله نور السماوات و الأرض - مثل نوره كمشكوة فيها مصباح» فقال: هو مثل ضربه الله لنا فالنبي و الأئمة (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) من دلالات الله و آياته التي يهتدى بها إلى التوحيد و مصالح الدين و شرائع الإسلام و السنن و الفرائض، و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.*
*أقول: الرواية من قبيل الإشارة إلى بعض المصاديق و هو من أفضل المصاديق و هو النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و الطاهرون من أهل بيته (عليهم السلام) و إلا فالآية تعم بظاهرها غيرهم من الأنبياء (عليهم السلام) و الأوصياء و الأولياء.*
*نعم ليست الآية بعامة لجميع المؤمنين لأخذها في وصفهم صفات لا تعم الجميع كقوله: «رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة و لا بيع عن ذكر الله» إلخ.*
*و قد وردت عدة من الأخبار من طرق الشيعة في تطبيق مفردات الآية على النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) و أهل بيته (عليهم السلام) و هي من التطبيق دون التفسير، و من الدليل على ذلك اختلافها في نحو التطبيق كرواية الكليني في روضة الكافي، بإسناده عن جابر عن أبي جعفر (عليه السلام) و فيها: أن المشكاة قلب محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، و المصباح النور الذي فيه العلم، و الزجاجة علي أو قلبه، و الشجرة المباركة الزيتونة التي لا شرقية و لا غربية إبراهيم (عليه السلام) ما كان يهوديا و لا نصرانيا، و قوله: «يكاد زيتها يضيء» إلخ، يكاد أولادهم أن يتكلموا بالنبوة و إن لم ينزل عليهم ملك.*
*و ما رواه في التوحيد، بإسناده إلى عيسى بن راشد عن الباقر (عليه السلام) و فيه: أن المشكاة نور العلم في صدر النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، و الزجاجة صدر علي «يكاد زيتها يضيء و لو لم تمسسه نار» يكاد العالم من آل محمد يتكلم بالعلم قبل أن يسأل «نور على نور» إمام مؤيد بنور العلم و الحكمة في إثر الإمام من آل محمد.*
*و ما في الكافي، بإسناده عن صالح بن سهل الهمداني عن الصادق (عليه السلام) و فيه: أن المشكاة فاطمة (عليها السلام)، و المصباح الحسن (عليه السلام)، و الزجاجة الحسين (عليه السلام)،*

*و الشجرة المباركة إبراهيم (عليه السلام)، و لا شرقية و لا غربية ما كان يهوديا و لا نصرانيا، و نور على نور إمام بعد إمام، و يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء يهدي الله للأئمة (عليهم السلام) من يشاء و في الدر المنثور، أخرج ابن مردويه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): في قوله: «زيتونة لا شرقية و لا غربية» قال: قلب إبراهيم لا يهودي و لا نصراني.*
*أقول: و هو من قبيل ذكر بعض المصاديق، و قد ورد مثله من طرق الشيعة عن بعض أئمة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) كما تقدم.*
*و فيه، أخرج ابن مردويه عن أنس بن مالك و بريدة قالا: قرأ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) هذه الآية «في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع» فقام إليه رجل فقال: أي بيوت هذه يا رسول الله؟ قال: بيوت الأنبياء. فقام إليه أبو بكر فقال: يا رسول الله هذا البيت منها لبيت علي و فاطمة؟ قال: نعم من أفاضلها:. أقول: و رواه في المجمع، عنه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) مرسلا، و روى هذا المعنى القمي في تفسيره بإسناده عن جابر عن أبي جعفر (عليه السلام) و لفظه: قال: هي بيوت الأنبياء و بيت علي (عليه السلام) منها.*
*و هو على أي حال من قبيل ذكر بعض المصاديق على ما تقدم.*
*و في نهج البلاغة،: من كلام له (عليه السلام) عند تلاوته «رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة و لا بيع عن ذكر الله» و إن للذكر لأهلا أخذوه من الدنيا بدلا فلم يشغلهم تجارة و لا بيع عنه يقطعون به أيام الحياة، و يهتفون بالزواجر عن محارم الله في أسماع الغافلين، و يأمرون بالقسط و يأتمرون به و ينهون عن المنكر و ينتهون عنه. كأنما قطعوا الدنيا إلى الآخرة و هم فيها فشاهدوا ما وراء ذلك فكأنما اطلعوا غيوب أهل البرزخ في طول الإقامة فيه، و حققت القيامة عليهم عذابها فكشفوا غطاء ذلك لأهل الدنيا حتى كأنهم يرون ما لا يرى الناس و يسمعون ما لا يسمعون.*
*و في المجمع،: في قوله تعالى: «رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة و لا بيع»: و روي عن أبي جعفر و أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام): أنهم قوم إذا حضرت الصلاة تركوا التجارة و انطلقوا إلى الصلاة و هم أعظم أجرا ممن لم يتجر.*
*أقول: أي لم يتجر و اشتغل بذكر الله كما في روايات أخر.*
*و في الدر المنثور، عن ابن مردويه و غيره عن أبي هريرة و أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): في قوله تعالى: «رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة و لا بيع عن ذكر الله» قال: هم الذين يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله.*
*أقول: كأن الرواية غير تامة و تمامها فيما روي عن ابن عباس قال: كانوا رجالا يبتغون من فضل الله يشترون و يبيعون فإذا سمعوا النداء بالصلاة ألقوا ما بأيديهم و قاموا إلى المسجد فصلوا.*
*و في المجمع،: في قوله تعالى: «و الله سريع الحساب» و سئل أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): كيف يحاسبهم في حالة واحدة؟ فقال: كما يرزقهم في حالة واحدة.*
*و في روضة الكافي، بإسناده عن مسعدة بن صدقة عن أبي عبد الله عن أبيه عن أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): إن الله عز و جل جعل السحاب غرابيل المطر هي تذيب البرد حتى يصير ماء لكي لا يضر شيئا يصيبه، و الذي ترون فيه من البرد و الصواعق نقمة من الله عز و جل يصيب بها من يشاء من عباده.*
*و في تفسير القمي،: في قوله تعالى: «فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه - و منهم من يمشي على رجلين و منهم من يمشي على أربع» قال: على رجلين الناس، و على بطنه الحيات، و على أربع البهائم، و قال أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام): و منهم من يمشي على أكثر من ذلك.*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يعطيكم الف ......الف ...............الف.........عافية ......ويجعله في ميزان اعمالكم .......ويوفقنا الى خدمة اهل البيت عليه السلام..........
اللهم صلى عليه محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يعطيكم الف ......الف ...............الف.........عافية ......ويجعله في ميزان اعمالكم .......ويوفقكم الى خدمة اهل البيت عليه السلام..........
اللهم صلى عليه محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا جدا للمرور
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشيخ عبدالحميد المهاجر
> >
> > أهل البيت عليهم السلام مذكورين جميعا في آيه واحده‏
> >
> > كما إستلم من مصدره...!؟
> >
> >
> > اللهم صلً على محمد وآلِ محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
> >
> > من الاولين والاخرين الى قيام يوم الدين
> >
> >
> > أهل البيت عليهم السلام مذكورين جميعا في آيه واحده‏
> >
> > الآية 35 من سورة النور
> >
> > اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ
> >
> >
> >
> > يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لّا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَار
> >
> >
> >
> > ٌ نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ
> >
> > اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> >
> > تفسير الايه القرانيه
> >
> > قال الامام علي :
> >
> > ويل لمن يقراها ولا يفهم معناها
> >
> > المشكاة>>> فاطمة بنت محمد صلوات الله عليها
> >
> > فيها مصباح>>>الحسن ابن علي
> >
> > المصباح>>>ابو عبد الله الحسين>>>الدليل:>>>>>>(((( قال النبي(ص):
> > ليلة اسري بي,عبرت عن اللوح , وعبرت عن القلم , وعبرت عن ثمانين الف
> > قائمة للعرش , لاقرأ عن يميني :
> > ان الحسين مصباح الهدى وسفينة النجاة ))))
> > الزجاجة>>>قلب امير المؤمنين وصدره وعلمه
> >
> > كانها كوكب ذري>>>الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن صاحب المناقب والمآثر
> > المحمود الاحمد والمصطفى الامجد ابو القاسم ابو الزهرا محمد
> > يوقد من شجرة>>>الامام السجاد(علي بن الحسين)
> >
> > مباركة>>>الامام الباقر
> >
> > زيتونة>>>الامام الصادق صلوات الله عليه
> >
> > لا شرقية>>>موسى بن جعفر
> >
> > ولا غربية>>>الامام الرضا
> >
> > يكاد زيتها يضيء>>>بالامام الجواد من ال محمد
> >
> > ولو لم تمسسه نار>>>الامام الهادي
> >
> > نور على نور>>>نور العسكري ونور الله في ظلمات الارض>>>نور المهدي من ال
> > محمد صلوات الله عليه
> >
> >
> > الشيخ عبدالحميد المهاجر الله يحفظه

وصلتني عبر الأيميل غأحببت ان تستفيدوا منها

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد ..
يا سبحان الله 
يسلمووووووووووو خيه على الطرح الحلو و الرائع 
يعطيك الله ألف ألف ألف عافية  :amuse: .

----------


## اطياف

يعطيش العافيه خيتو على مواضيعش 
دائما وابد متميزه  في ابداعاتك 
دمتي في عنايته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*همسة الم* 

*اطياف* 

*اشكر تواجدكم الأكثر من رائع في صفحتي*

----------


## علوكه

ان الله وملااكته يصلون على النبي ياايها الذين آمنو صلو عليه وسلموه تسليما اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا الله مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممششششششششششششكككككككككووووووووووووررررررررررررر  يييييييييييييينننننننننن جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*مشكورين جميعا ع المرور*
*تحياتي*
*الأمل البعيد*

----------

